# anybody got pics of breeding lofts and kit boxes



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

can anybody that has pictures send me some of there lofts and kit boxes?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Here is a picture of my breeding nest boxes.

Dan


View attachment 10325


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are pictures of Dexters' set-up, you might want to PM him for some close up pics.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=278616&postcount=1


----------

